# L-R Digital PI Module Worthy Upgrade?



## Sparkyx (Oct 23, 2017)

Hoping some of you kind folk could shed some light on this.

Upgradeitus has struck and I don't really know where to go from here...

I've never had a bad shot from the L-R and I'm more than happy with it.

My question is, is the digital pre-infusion module a worthy upgrade?

My taste buds lack the ability to pick out the specified coffee notes so it begs the question, will installing this module really benefit me? Probably not.

Please feel free to share your experiences.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Mine is fitted with it and apart from the first week I haven't played with it since! Of course, it will be far easier when the App is available.

If you fancy a change then what about 'customising' your machine?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Reading your post I think you should just enjoy the coffee you make.

If the upgrade didn't exist would you be unhappy with the drinks ...if no , then save some cash and enjoy what you've got .

Perhaps dont look to your coffee experience to alleviate some boredom?

Cure to upgradeitus is too log out the forum for a while .


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

^^^^^^^ Pretty much says it all ^^^^^^^


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I disagree with why folk have said thus far, the digital preinfusion allows for much more flexibility in your coffee, it is completely adjustable and very stable, I have installed this on a few machines and definitely think it is worth the dosh!

ad Mildred has said though, it will be a much easier upgrade to access once the app is fully functioning


----------



## d_lash (Aug 30, 2014)

I haven't gotten around to it yet but it's firmly on the to do list.

If you like light roasts (as I do) it should be worth it. Maybe picking out the notes will be easier? Maybe you'll still struggle with that but the coffee will just taste better.

If you don't like light roasts though maybe it wouldn't make so much difference.


----------



## Sparkyx (Oct 23, 2017)

Thanks to all that have responded. I think, for now I will hold off until I see more user experiences.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> I disagree with why folk have said thus far, the digital preinfusion allows for much more flexibility in your coffee, it is completely adjustable and very stable, I have installed this on a few machines and definitely think it is worth the dosh!
> ad Mildred has said though, it will be a much easier upgrade to access once the app is fully functioning


I haven't had a chance to play with the module yet, but I guess a lot of folk would benefit from a grinder upgrade first? Would you agree?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

PPapa said:


> I haven't had a chance to play with the module yet, but I guess a lot of folk would benefit from a grinder upgrade first? Would you agree?


 Yes. P I module will pose challenges many grinders won't be able to respond to so the potential benefits will be lost. Definite qualitative differences paired with an EKS - subtle but there.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

PPapa said:


> I haven't had a chance to play with the module yet, but I guess a lot of folk would benefit from a grinder upgrade first? Would you agree?


 I know that you weren't pointing this at OP, but 100% this isn't the position he is in!


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

filthynines said:


> I know that you weren't pointing this at OP, but 100% this isn't the position he is in!


Yeah I know it's not the case with Sparkyx. Just a general thought where high end machines end up being paired with subpar grinders.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Actually he has taken a step back in terms of grinders, having had an ek and now gone for an mc3. The difference with having the PI module over not is that you have genuine adjustability. There is a direct correlation to temperature as well, so you can push the heat by increasing the pressure and thus getting better extractions from lighter and super light roasts


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> Actually﻿ h﻿e has taken a step back in terms of grinders﻿, having had an ek and now gone for an mc3﻿. ﻿


 Hahaha! You must be having a laugh ?


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

MildredM said:


> Hahaha! You must be having a laugh


Maybe Toffee Chips thinks that anything under 98mm flat is rubbish. You might even get into his camp .


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

MildredM said:


> Hahaha! You must be having a laugh ?


 No not really, in terms of engineering the the MC3 is leagues ahead, but in terms of what ends up in your mouth! different leagues!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Yes! And yes to the second bit too, no doubt. Possible one day per week. When the planets are all aligned. And you're wearing the right socks*

*from what information I have gathered from reading on here and asking people who have them!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

MildredM said:


> Yes! And yes to the second bit too, no doubt. Possible one day per week. When the planets are all aligned. And you're wearing the right socks*
> 
> *from what information I have gathered from reading on here and asking people who have them!


 Just need to know how to use them and that ekspresso is not the same as espresso


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> Just need to know how to use them and that ekspresso is not the same as espresso


 Yes ? And it saves waiting for something exclusive ?


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

So, this popped up the other day on FB and was slightly confused, so if anyone knows more, please enlighten me.

When I got the digital PI few months ago, which I'm very happy with after adjusting expansion valve, I was under the impression that all we were missing was the app. Was meant to be beginning of the year but due to unforseen circumstances it was delayed. No problem there.

But this message suggests that an additional module will be needed in order to operate it remotely from the app which will be landing in August.

Am I reading this wrong? I really hope so as I imagine this module is not going to be free for those who already purchased the digital PI....

Was going to drop Reiss a line to ask but thought I'd ask here first.

Thanks
















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

christos_geo said:


> So, this popped up the other day on FB and was slightly confused, so if anyone knows more, please enlighten me.
> 
> When I got the digital PI few months ago, which I'm very happy with after adjusting expansion valve, I was under the impression that all we were missing was the app. Was meant to be beginning of the year but due to unforseen circumstances it was delayed. No problem there.
> 
> ...


Maybe I answered my own question.. went through the Londinium forum again and saw this.

I was just really surprised by the date of the FB post which made me think I missed something critical..










Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The module will need to be added to get wireless @christos_geo not sure if existing owners will be required to pay for the part though. This will be down to Reiss


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

coffeechap said:


> The module will need to be added to get wireless @christos_geo not sure if existing owners will be required to pay for the part though. This will be down to Reiss


Oh! Really?







Noooooooooo... 
I thought that post from Reiss on the forum confirmed it was already in the transducer and all that was missing was the app. 
And that had been my understanding from the get go.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

christos_geo said:


> Oh! Really?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If you've got the L-R with the kit then I'm pretty sure the module will be provided FOC


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

MildredM said:


> If you've got the L-R with the kit then I'm pretty sure the module will be provided FOC


 Hope so. It has been mentioned several times that if you've got the digital PI the app will work without requiring any further purchases


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

MildredM said:


> If you've got the L-R with the kit then I'm pretty sure the module will be provided FOC


Excellent news, as long as that applies to those who retrofitted it to last year's LR all good with me









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Info about the transducer here@cambosheff.

Figured it was easier bring you here than cluttering up a for sale thread.


----------

